# Blank/Starter Pistol Problems?



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

After many years of using inferior quality, but not inexpensive, starter pistols for gunfire distraction, two years ago I began using my S&W .38 with blanks for both training and Temperament Tests. This gave me a reliable pistol that would actually fire multiple times without having to jiggle the cylinder between rounds or having the dog pass the location where the gunshot was required.

However, there was always the problem of where the powder seal was going, as well as having a “real gun” at locations where a starter pistol would be much more acceptable.

Finally though, I have found a solution to the problem.

I just purchased an Alpa .32 caliber starter pistol. It is as well made as a real pistol. It has a six round swing out cylinder with an extractor rod that really works, bright orange grips and an orange barrel plug to identify it as a blank pistol.. 

The Alpa is available in .22 cal, .32 cal and also a .209 primer version. It is available through several dealers, Google “Apha starter pistol”, or from the folks that designed it. 

If you need a good starter pistol for training or trials, I would highly recommend this product.

Visit the Trail Blazin’ Innovations website at http://www.tbicatalog.com/TBICatalog2/pistols.html for more information.


----------



## Hank Springer (Nov 17, 2008)

Ron Ackerman said:


> After many years of using inferior quality, but not inexpensive, starter pistols for gunfire distraction, two years ago I began using my S&W .38 with blanks for both training and Temperament Tests. This gave me a reliable pistol that would actually fire multiple times without having to jiggle the cylinder between rounds or having the dog pass the location where the gunshot was required.
> 
> However, there was always the problem of where the powder seal was going, as well as having a “real gun” at locations where a starter pistol would be much more acceptable.
> 
> ...


----------

